# Shooting in Botanical Tropical Hothouse advice



## klickflip (Jun 22, 2015)

Hi, I'm going to shoot a rare flower in a botanical hothouse with Elinchrom Quadra flash packs & heads. As I don't normally shoot in these conditions are there any invaluable tips I should heed ? e.g. to reduce moisture in camera / sensor / lens. Also is it ok to change lens. 
And to avoid moisture condensation potentially shorting out the pack or gathering on the flash tubes that could be damaging or worse. 

Cheers


----------



## Ozarker (Aug 11, 2015)

klickflip said:


> Hi, I'm going to shoot a rare flower in a botanical hothouse with Elinchrom Quadra flash packs & heads. As I don't normally shoot in these conditions are there any invaluable tips I should heed ? e.g. to reduce moisture in camera / sensor / lens. Also is it ok to change lens.
> And to avoid moisture condensation potentially shorting out the pack or gathering on the flash tubes that could be damaging or worse.
> 
> Cheers



How did your shoot go?


----------



## Zeidora (Aug 11, 2015)

Let all equipment come to the interior temperature of hothouse, and you will have as few problems as possible. Condensation happens when equipment is cooler than environment. 
Put equipment in air-tight zip-lock bag, and leave them in hot house for at least one hour. Then take one tester piece out, and see whether it catches condensation.
I regularly change lenses in greenhouses, no problem, you may want to air out your equipment after the shoot back home, including removing body cap from body, and leave the body, mount down, on table.

Re flash-packs, be sure that any dripping water cannot reach any electrical contacts.


----------

